# Entnahmefenster in Hamburg



## Danielsu83 (4. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

Hamburg hat scheinbar erkannt das ein Nachhaltiges Gewässermanagement sinnvoll ist und hat das Fischereigesetz überarbeitet.

Leider ist die Meldung sowohl bei Carpzilla als auch auf der Webseite der Stadt Hamburg etwas mager. Vielleicht können ja die Hamburg da ein paar konkrete Infos zu den Änderungen und Verbesserungen beitragen.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## hanzz (4. Oktober 2019)

Hier das wichtigste im Überblick

https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/blog/reviere/hamburg-neues-fischereigesetz-schonzeiten-mindestmasse

Und hier

https://www.blinker.de/angelmethode...esetz-in-hamburg-senat-foerdert-anglerschaft/

https://www.blinker.de/content/uploads/2019/06/ANGEL-IN-HAMBURG-A1-Plakat-web.pdf


----------



## świetlik (4. Oktober 2019)

Nachhaltig ist gut.
Haben wir alle was davon.


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. Oktober 2019)

Das sieht doch mal richtig vorbildlich aus.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

geht mich als Franke ja nichts an, aber wenn ich mir das Maß beim Hecht anschaue, 45-75 cm, 75 cm ist für mich die Untergrenze für die Entnahme eines Hechtes. Das heisst er muss da schon ein Dickerchen sein, dass ich den entnehme. Bei uns liegt vielerorts das Mindestmaß für den Hecht bei 60 cm. Was will man denn mit einem 50er Schniepel? Damit kein Mißverständnis aufkommt, ich fange das Jahr über so rund 25 Hechte über 60 cm, davon entnehme ich im Schnitt so ewa 5 mit 75-90cm. Darüber, falls überhaupt gefangen, eher selten, darunter nur bei schwererer Verletzung. Aber 75 cm? Da geht der Hecht ja erst an.
Allerdings haben die Gewässer bei uns meist einen guten bis sehr guten Hechtbestand.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (4. Oktober 2019)

Also wenn ich so an Hamburg denke, an die Hafengewässer und somit an das größte Sedimentationsbecken weit und breit, dann fällt mir alles mögliche ein, nur eben keine Fischmahlzeit.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Oktober 2019)

@Lajos, die gehen halt von ihren Mickerfischen aus!

Und dieser Blödsinn von der Hipsterseite;
https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/blog/reviere/hamburg-neues-fischereigesetz-schonzeiten-mindestmasse


> Dadurch werden nun nicht mehr nur die kleinen (untermaßigen) Fische, sondern auch die großen, für den Erhalt der Bestände besonders wichtigen Laichfische geschützt


(Hier fehlt zwar der sonst so beliebte Verweis auf die angeblich besseren Gene großer Laichfische?)

wird auch dich und mich irgendwann mal erreichen, dauert nur noch ein bisschen, bis sich dieses fadenscheinige Argument für ein Fangfenster bis in den Süden durchsetzt.(Wie bei allem anderen eigentlich auch!)
Mir hat übrigens immer noch niemand erklären können, was den Unterschied beim Laich, von einem sagen wir mal bei Entnahme 74cm langen Hecht und dem eines 80ers, geschonten Fisch, ausmacht?
Als damals Prof. Arlinghaus diese Studie veröffentlichte, war mir eigentlich schon klar, dass diese in der Zukunft von jedem Hansel für seine Träume von der Vorratshaltung kapitaler Fische, missbraucht und nach seinem Gusto interpretiert werden wird.

Jürgen


----------



## rheinfischer70 (4. Oktober 2019)

Der eine entnimmt extra keine großen Laichfische und denkt an die Schadstoffbelastung und Erhaltung der Bestände. 
Der nächste nimmt nur die dicken Hechte mit, um die kleineren zu schonen.
Bei der Angel- und Mitnahmedichte an vielen deutschen Gewässern brauchen wir uns um die mickrigen Hechtbestände keine Hoffnungen ohne vernünftige Maßregeln zu machen.
Mag sein, dass einige produktive Gewässer im Süden besser aufgestellt sind, aber an unserem 30ha Vereinssee vergeht kaum ein Tag außerhalb der Schonzeit, wo jede erreichbare Stelle nicht einmal angeworfen wird.

Also entweder eine enorme Reduktion der Angelstunden oder strenge Entnahmevorschriften zur Erhaltung der Bestände.


----------



## Andal (4. Oktober 2019)

Im Klartext wird "Petri Heil!" geschrieben.
Im Subtext "Bäh, der hat und ich nicht!" gemeint.
Unterbewußt heißt es "Die ANDEREN müssen machen, damit ich auch dran komme!"
Einfach mal nachdenken und den Fischneid für ein paar Momente ausblenden!


----------



## fishhawk (4. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Als damals Prof. Arlinghaus diese Studie veröffentlichte,



Der hat es ja nur im deutschsprachigen Raum bekannt gemacht. In Nordamerika, wo sich viele Bestände sich weitgehend selber erhalten müssen, ist das schon ein alter Hut.

Ob sich die Hamburger Gewässer für diese Systematik eignen, kann ich als süddeutscher Laie nicht beurteilen. Wie die jeweiligen Maße zustande kamen, ebenfalls nicht.

Ich persönlich sehe das aber eher positiv.



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Mag sein, dass einige produktive Gewässer im Süden besser aufgestellt sind, aber an unserem 30ha Vereinssee vergeht kaum ein Tag außerhalb der Schonzeit, wo jede erreichbare Stelle nicht einmal angeworfen wird.



Gibt es bei uns im Süden auch.  Sind trotzdem gute Raubfischgewässer.

Darf halt nur 1 Raubfisch pro Tag entnommen werden,  große Uferbereiche sind für Angler gesperrt, Boot/Belly etc. verboten.


----------



## Danielsu83 (4. Oktober 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Damit kein Mißverständnis aufkommt, ich fange das Jahr über so rund 25 Hechte über 60 cm, davon entnehme ich im Schnitt so ewa 5 mit 75-90cm. Darüber, falls überhaupt gefangen, eher selten, darunter nur bei schwererer Verletzung. Aber 75 cm? Da geht der Hecht ja erst an.
> Allerdings haben die Gewässer bei uns meist einen guten bis sehr guten Hechtbestand.
> 
> Petri Heil
> ...




Moin,

75 cm finde ich auch sehr mager. Wir haben bei uns im Verein 95 CM eingeführt.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Und dieser Blödsinn von der Hipsterseite;
> https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/blog/reviere/hamburg-neues-fischereigesetz-schonzeiten-mindestmasse
> 
> (Hier fehlt zwar der sonst so beliebte Verweis auf die angeblich besseren Gene großer Laichfische?)
> ...



Bei uns war der Grund für die Einführung das in 3 Jahren mehrere Große Laichfische eins auf den Deckel bekommen haben und wir dann festgestellt haben das die Bestände danach schlechter geworden sind. Bzw. wir in den folge Jahren deutlich weniger Jungfische hatten und dementsprechend in den Folgejahren weniger im Mittelbau. Bei uns war es eine Rentnertruppe die auf ihre alten Tage das Gaff entdeckt hat und alles über 40 cm gegafft hat.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Darf halt nur 1 Raubfisch pro Tag entnommen werden,  große Uferbereiche sind für Angler gesperrt, Boot/Belly etc. verboten.



Wir setzen da weniger auf das sperren von Ufern sondern eher darauf sinnvolle Grenzen bei der Entnahme zusetzen und das Gespräch mit den Mitgliedern zu suchen und eben auch mal auf der MV zu erklären wie so es vielleicht nicht so sinnvoll ist alles nieder zu knüppeln. Die meisten Mitglieder können da aber durchaus verantwortlich mit den Beständen umgehen.

Mfg

Daniel

Daniel


----------



## fishhawk (5. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Bei uns war der Grund für die Einführung das in 3 Jahren mehrere Große Laichfische eins auf den Deckel bekommen haben und wir dann festgestellt haben das die Bestände danach schlechter geworden sind



Endlich mal jemand, der praktische Erfahrungen beiträgt. So um die 90cm erscheint mir als Laie auch ne angemessene Größe.
Wie die Verhältnisse in Hamburg sind, kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen.



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Wir setzen da weniger auf das sperren von Ufern sondern eher darauf sinnvolle Grenzen bei der Entnahme zusetzen und das Gespräch mit den Mitgliedern zu suchen



Halte ich auch für sehr sinnvoll.

An dem von mir beschriebenen Gewässer aber nicht möglich.

Die Verbote stammen nicht vom Bewirtschafter und Erlaubnisscheine sind für jedermann verfügbar.

An den Topstellen stehen da an Wochenenden bis zu 50 Angler aus aller Herren Länder in 5m Abstand.  
Dort werden trotzdem regelmäßig Raubfische in beträchtlicher Größe gefangen. Sonst wäre da auch nicht so viel Betrieb.

Allerdings nicht von mir. Ich will beim Angeln in erster Linie meine Ruhe haben und meide deshalb dieses Gewässer.


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Oktober 2019)

Die Hamburger Flüsse und Kanäle habe ich eher trüb und schlammig in Erinnerung. Wahrscheinlich gibt es dort wenig Kraut, dafür aber viele versenkte Fahrräder und Einkaufswägen als Laichsubstrat. Für Hechte sind das sehr schlechte Bedingungen und deshalb muss man dort stärker einschränken als in anderen Gewässern.


----------



## Danielsu83 (5. Oktober 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Endlich mal jemand, der praktische Erfahrungen beiträgt. So um die 90cm erscheint mir als Laie auch ne angemessene Größe.
> Wie die Verhältnisse in Hamburg sind, kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen.



War bei uns wirklich sehr auffällig. Zum einen in der Fangbuchauswertung und zum anderen wenn man einfach am See rum gelaufen ist. Bevor die großen Laichfische entnommen wurde, konnte man ohne Ende Junghechte und mittlere Hechte im Uferbereich sehen, und mit jedem Laichfisch der rausgekommen ist wurden das dann weniger.

Haben dann für verschiedene Fische groß zügige Entnahme Fenster eingerichtet ( Obergrenze war 15 % unter dem Durchschnitt der 5 % der Topfische der letzten 5 Jahre ). Anhand der Entwicklung der Hechtbestände war das dann auch für jedes Mitglied nachvollziehbar, die meisten fanden das sehr gut und es hat sich zumindest keiner beschwert.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Oktober 2019)

Auch ein 60ger Hecht ist ein Laichfisch, auch wenn er noch eine Gräte ist. Diesen zu  entnehmen ist für MICH keine Nachhaltigkeit. Aber bin ja nicht in Hamburg, also nur aus südlicher persönlicher Sichtweise.

Praktische Erfahrung bei uns: Als die ganz kapitalen Hechte (richtig: ist relativ) aus den Gewässern waren, sind endlich wieder in schöner Stückzahl Hechte nachgekommen. Die Alterpyramide ist wieder erkennbar. Auch  Erfahrung. Wir haben, wie die meisten Vereine inzwischen, das Schonmaß für Hecht bei 60. Da haben diese eben auch schon abgelaicht und fangen langsam mal an, vernünftige Größe für Entnahme zu haben.


----------



## phirania (6. Oktober 2019)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Das sieht doch mal richtig vorbildlich aus.


Klar braucht dann eh keiner mehr zu angeln bei den Maßen...


----------



## Uzz (6. Oktober 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mir hat übrigens immer noch niemand erklären können, was den Unterschied beim Laich, von einem sagen wir mal bei Entnahme 74cm langen Hecht und dem eines 80ers, geschonten Fisch, ausmacht?


Das muss dir auch niemand erklären. Deine Interpretation, dass das Entnahmefenster so ist, weil der 80er ein besserer Laicher oder aus anderen Gründen grundsätzlich schützenswerter als der 74er ist, ist schlicht falsch. 

Es geht darum, dass man als wichtig erkannt hat, einen gewissen Bestand an älteren Fischen zu erhalten und deshalb schützen will. Das ist Hauptziel. Ein reines Mindestmaß bietet dies nicht. Idealerweise würde man gern einen Teil jeder älteren Generation dauerhaft schützen.  "Ältere" steht bei mir immer für alle, die das Mindestmaß erreicht haben. Überlegen wir mal, wie man einen Teil der älteren Fische selektieren könnte, um ihn schützen zu können:

Variante-1) Genom des Fischs sequenzieren, Hashsumme drüber bilden, die mit durch 5 teilbarem Hash sind geschützt ==> würde genau 20% aller Tiere jeder Generation dauerhaft schützen. Die perfekte Lösung! Dummerweise nicht praktisch umsetzbar. (siehe Kriterium A)
Variante-2) frag den Fang nach seinem Vornamen, A-S in den Kochtopf, T-Z zurück ins Wasser ==> Was, wenn alle nur noch "Zoe" heißen? Funktioniert nicht. (siehe Kriterium B)
Variante-3) alle Fische mit durch 5 teilbarer Länge in cm zurücksetzen ==> funktioniert nur zu einem konkreten Zeitpunkt, nicht dauerhaft. Der im Frühjahr geschützte 65er wird im Sommer zum 66er Opfer. (siehe Kriterium C)

Wenn man einen Teil der Älteren schützen will, brauch man ein 
A) leicht zu bestimmendes Merkmal, was
B) auf einen gezielt festlegbar großen Anteil der "Zielgruppe" zutrifft und 
C) beim geschützen Exemplar langfristig erhalten bleibt.

Das  'Entnahmefenster' ist an der Stelle lediglich eine _praktikable_ _Notlösung_ des Problems: Das Hauptziel, einen Teil der älteren Fische unter Schutz zu stellen, wird erfüllt.(Punkt!) Das Ideal, einen festen Anteil jeder einzelnen Generation permanent unter Schutz zu stellen, wird verfehlt. Das 'Entnahmefenster' ist also keine wundervolle Traumlösung, die alle Wünsche erfüllt. Nach Kriterium B) schneidet es mit der Selektion nach Länge ziemlich mies ab. Es ' lebt von der bloßen Hoffnung, dass von den Fischen, die die Untergenze(=UG) überschreiten, angemessen viele bis zum Erreichen der Obergrenze(=OG) überleben, um damit ins Lager der Geschützen unter den Älteren zu wechseln. Wenn das in der Praxis nicht klappt, wird das Fenster verkleinert bzw. vergrößert.

Beim Bekritteln des *_Konzepts_* des Entnahmefensters sollte man mMn nicht allzu forsch auftreten, solange man keine Alternative parat hat, die die o.g. Kriterien A) bis C)  besser erfüllt, um einen Teil der Älteren zu schützen. Das Bekritteln der *konkreten UG/OG-Zahlen* des Fensters ist eine andere Baustelle und in Ordnung.

 Uzz


----------



## fishhawk (6. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

@Toni

Ökosysteme sind unterschiedlich, da können die gleichen Maßnahmen durchaus unterschiedliche Folgen haben.
ja, ja, die 60er Hechte.

So ganz schlau werde ich aus deinem Post aber auch nicht.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Diesen zu entnehmen ist für MICH keine Nachhaltigkeit





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Da haben diese eben auch schon abgelaicht und fangen langsam mal an, vernünftige Größe für Entnahme zu haben.



Muss man das verstehen?  Soll man den 60er nun entnehmen oder nicht? Und wenn nicht, warum?

Auch beim Thema Nachhaltigkeit haben wir vermutlich unterschiedliche Sichtweisen.

Nachhaltigkeit heißt für mich, nur  den Überfluss abzuschöpfen. Dass nur soviel Fischmasse entnommen wird, wie in einem Jahr zum Grundbestand zuwächst. Damit das Grundbestand eben gleich bleibt. 

Wenn die Entnahme für Angler nicht in kg sondern in Stück geregelt ist, macht es von der Fischmasse her schon nen ziemlichen Unterschied, ob ein Angler lauter 60-70er oder lauter 90+ entnimmt.  Und laut Darwin müsste das auf Dauer auch zu kleinwüchsigeren Individuen führen.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Alterpyramide ist wieder erkennbar.



Wer übernimmt eigentlich in der Natur das gezielte Abfischen der kapitalen Hechte?  Die haben doch so gut wie keine natürlichen Fressfeinde mehr.  Dann müsste also in naturbelassenen Gewässern ohne Befischung die Alterspyramide nicht in Ordnung sein?


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Oktober 2019)

Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?
Zunächst aber gebe ich dir recht: Ökosysteme sind verschieden; deswegen widerspreche ich ja jedlicher pauschalen "Vorbildlichkeit".

Einen 60ger Hecht darf bei uns entnommen werden, darunter nicht, was im Begriff "Mindestmaß" ausgedrückt ist. Ob du ihn aber entnimmst oder nicht, ist deine Sache.
Aber was ich sagte: Ein 60ger Hecht hat schon abgelaicht und ist für die Entnahme von der Größe eher bereits vernünftiger als die Sniepel.

ICH fange Fische zunächst nach Stückzahl, nicht nach Biomasse. Als Bewirtschafter setze ich auch primär die Stückzahl. Besatzpolitik geht durchaus nach Fängigkeit in einem Gewässer.

Die Gendiskussion, Darwin, ist eine komplizierte wie auch lustig vergewaltigte Diskussion. Zunächst muss bewiesen werden, und das hat meines Wissens nach auch Arlinghaus nicht, lasse mich aber besseren belehren, dass es wesentlich unterschiedliche "Stämme" von Hechten in einem Gewässer gibt: die kleinwüchsigen und die großwüchsigen. Denn nur dann geift Darwin. Wenn es aber nur einen "Stamm" gibt, dann ist der Genpool weitergegeben und es ist irrelevant, wie groß der Hecht entnommen wird, denn der 10cm Hecht und der 100cm Hecht haben diese Gene, Gene werden vererbt und wachsen nicht mit.

In der Natur gibt es kein gezieltes Abfischen, deswegen waren ja in den Gewässern wenige kapitale Hecht, aber kaum Nachwuchs. Insgesamt eine gringere Stückzahl an Hechten.
So kann es ja in naturbelassenen Gewässern bleiben, aber erwünscht ist die Stückzahl, die zu fangen ist und die läßt sich durch "Hegefischen" beeinflussen.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (6. Oktober 2019)

Um es einfacher zu machen. Es geht darum, genügend Laichfische im Gewässer zu lassen. Zusätzlich wird einer Petaanzeigen vorgebeugt, wenn anglerisch attraktive Arten nicht getötet werden und der Bestand gut wird oder bleibt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Oktober 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Um es einfacher zu machen. Es geht darum, genügend Laichfische im Gewässer zu lassen. Zusätzlich wird einer Petaanzeigen vorgebeugt, wenn anglerisch attraktive Arten nicht getötet werden und der Bestand gut wird oder bleibt.



Deswegen setze das Schonmaß hoch und entnehme die Kapitalen, siehe mein Posting oben.

Ich soll mich nach PETrA richten? Jetzt wird es pervers ....

Zudem: Du spricht gerade dafür, dass nicht mehr geangelt werden darf, denn das schohnt die Bestände am besten!


----------



## fishhawk (6. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Deswegen setze das Schonmaß hoch



Ich hab mich nur gefragt, warum du das Schonmaß nicht höher als 60 setzt, nachdem du schriebst, dass die Entnahme 60er Hechte nicht nachhaltig sein soll.

Das mit den kleinwüchsigeren Individuen wurde übrigens m.W. bei maritimen Fischen schon wissenschaftlich untersucht und für schlüssig befunden.

Wenn bei euch in den Gewässern allerdings nur Klone unterwegs sind, magst du schon recht haben. 

Bei uns hier gibt es durchaus Fische aus dem gleichen Jahrgang, die auf unterschiedliche Endgrößen abwachsen.

Man soll zwar Fische nicht vermenschlichen, aber selbst menschliche Geschwister  gleichen sich oft nur wenig und werden unterschiedlich groß.

Das hat dann aber mehr mit Mendel als mit Darwin zu tun.

Aber wenn ihr mit eurer Art der Bewirtschaftung zufrieden seid ist ja alles gut.  

Wenn man anderswo mit Entnahmefenster besser fährt ebenfalls.

Patentrezepte wird es selten geben.



> Zusätzlich wird einer Petaanzeigen vorgebeugt, wenn anglerisch attraktive Arten nicht getötet werden



Seltsam, ich kann mich nur an Fälle erinnern wo es um Zurücksetzen oder Gemeinschaftsangeln ging.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Oktober 2019)

Warum Schonmaß bei 60? Ganz einfach: Gesetzlich ist in Bayern 50, eine Schonmaßerhöhung über 60 ist bisher für die Vereine, die ich kenne,  nicht erreichbar gewesen.

Maritime Erfahrungen und Erforschungen halte ich nicht bzwingend für übertragbar, genausowenig wie "menschliche".

Wir haben privat finaziert in verschiedenen Gewässern vor 7 Jahren eine Alterbestimmung von Hechten durchgeführt: Das Abwachsen, Größe zum Alter, ist im selben Gewässer gleich. (Leider sehr teuer, nicht gefördert und deswegen trotz Interesse vielerseits eingestellt; wissenschaftlichen Anspruch erheben wir nicht).

Richtig, wer mit Entnahmefenster besser fährt, sollte er es auch wirklich, soll es so machen:
Wiederholend: Ich wiederspreche nur pauschaler "Vorbildlichkeit".


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Oktober 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wiederholend: Ich wiederspreche nur pauschaler "Vorbildlichkeit".



Die ist hier im Prinzip aber durchaus gegeben. Dass Großhechte die Alterspyramide zerstören, ist wissenschaftlich betrachtet falsch, wenn es sich um natürliche Gewässer handelt. Die Anzahl der Hechte pegelt sich immer auf das natürliche Niveau ein, wenn man die Natur gewähren lässt. Und das passt auch, wenn der Entnahmedruck nicht zu hoch ist.
Schlecht finde ich bei der Hamburger Regelung lediglich den Beginn des Entnahmefensters. Unter 70cm ist die Entnahme eines Hechts als Lebensmittel doch völliger Unsinn.

Die mir bekannten Vereine hier in meinem fränkischen Umfeld würden beim Hecht ein Entnahmefenster von 70-90cm begrüßen. Das wird aber seitens der Behörden nicht akzeptiert. Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf Lernfähigkeit ...


----------



## Laichzeit (6. Oktober 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Die Gendiskussion, Darwin, ist eine komplizierte wie auch lustig vergewaltigte Diskussion. Zunächst muss bewiesen werden, und das hat meines Wissens nach auch Arlinghaus nicht, lasse mich aber besseren belehren, dass es wesentlich unterschiedliche "Stämme" von Hechten in einem Gewässer gibt: die kleinwüchsigen und die großwüchsigen.


Ein Stamm hat in sich eine genetische Varianz. Es gibt großwüchsig und kleinwüchsig veranlagte Hechte. Durch größenselektive Fischerei wird ein 
Ende dieses Spektrums stärker beansprucht, als das andere und dadurch verändert sich die Häufigkeit der Genvarianten innerhalb der Population.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wenn es aber nur einen "Stamm" gibt, dann ist der Genpool weitergegeben und es ist irrelevant, wie groß der Hecht entnommen wird, denn der 10cm Hecht und der 100cm Hecht haben diese Gene, Gene werden vererbt und wachsen nicht mit.


Der großwüchsige Hecht erreicht das Schonmaß früher und wird deshalb eher gefangen als der kleinwüchsige Hecht. Dadurch wird wiederum auf Kleinwüchsigkeit selektiert. Dazu kommt, dass Meterhechte quasi immer Rogner sind. Durch Entnahme großer Hechte lässt sich leicht und massiv ins Geschlechterverhältnis zu Ungunsten der wichtigeren Rogner eingreifen.


----------



## Danielsu83 (6. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Toni,

bei der Gen-Diskussion bist du etwas zu kurz gesprungen. Wenn man nur ein Mindestmass setzt führt das zu einer Negativselektion der Fische. Und zwar aus folgendem Grund, schnell wachsende, besonders gierig /unvorsichtige Fische werden häufiger gefangen als eben die Genossen die weniger aggressiv sind. Und daher Langsamer Wachsen. So kann es passieren das die schnell wachsenden Fische vor oder nach dem ersten laichen entnommen werden, während die eher vorsichtigen ggf. besonders kleinwüchsigen Fische unter umständen vor dem erreichen des Mindestmasses ablaichen. Die eher gierigen Kerlchen erreichen dann irgendwann die Obergrenze und bleiben dem Bestand erhalten.

Ein weiterer Aspekt ist das ausgewachsene Fische mehr Energie in den Aufbau von Laich stecken können als noch wachsende Tiere. Sie also mehr bzw. besseren Laich produzieren.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Uzz (6. Oktober 2019)

Meine Vermutung, warum man ein paar alte Fische schützen möchte, ist, dass damit beim Totalausfall z.B. zweier aufeinanderfolgender Brutjahrgänge die Polulation trotzdem ziemlich fix wieder auf die Beine kommen kann. Mit klassischem Mindestmaß, was Fische im 3. Jahr überschreiten, sähe es bei starkem Angeldruck nach so einem Ereignis ziemlich düster aus.  Je länger so eine Ausfall-Periode dauert, desto mehr spielt ein Entnahmefenster seine Vorteile ggü. einem höheren Schonmaß aus. Beide Methoden erhöhen die absolute Zahl der Laichfische, wirken aber unterschiedlich stark in Sachen Robustheit für die Population.

Die geschützten Alten werden wichtig, sobald die "Produktion" von Neuen eine Weile klemmt.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (6. Oktober 2019)

Hallo miteinander,

wir  haben doch schon wiederholt über die Auswirkungen eines Entnahmefensters diskutiert und sind zu keinem einvernehmlichen Ergebnis gekommen. Das wird diesmal auch nicht anders sein.

Was aber grundlegend anders ist, ist die Tatsache, dass in dieser Frage nunmehr für Hamburg eine verbindliche Entscheidung getroffen wurde. Es gibt gesetzlich fixierte Entnahmefenster an Stelle von Mindestmaßen für die zu hegenden Fische.

Wir brauchen nicht mehr diskutieren  >>> es ist entschieden.

Das was wir jetzt tun können ist abwarten und nach einem sinnvollen Zeitraum  von ein paar Jahren die konkrete Situation an den Gewässern bewerten. Vielleicht sind die Ergebnisse eindeutig und man kann klare Schlussfolgerungen ziehen.

Weiter phantasieren macht keinen Sinn (aber vielleicht macht es Spaß?).

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## MarkusZ (7. Oktober 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das Abwachsen, Größe zum Alter, ist im selben Gewässer gleich.



Ziemlich erstaunlich diese Konformität, dass bei euch alle Fische eines Jahrgangs gleich groß werden. Keine Überspringer, keine Nachzügler?
Dann macht darwinsche Selektion natürlich keinen Sinn.

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass das der Normafall ist.

"wenige Großhechte, kaum Nachwuchs" halte ich auch eher für ne Ausnahme, die m.E. eher auf grundsätzlich schlechte Lebensbedingungen für Hechte schließen lässt.

Wenn ein Gewässer kaum Strukturen, Pflanzen, Unterstände und wenig Futterfisch/sonstige Beute bietet, bleibt den Hechten ja außer dem eigenen Nachwuchs wenig übrig. Und wenn die sich nirgends verstecken können, sind sie natürlich leichte Beute.

Ich hab schon in Gewässern der nördlichen Hemisphäre gefischt, die abseits der Zivilisation nur geringem Angeldruck und noch weniger Entnahmedruck ausgesetzt waren. Da gab es Hechte ohne Ende in unterschiedlichen Größenklassen.  Waren aber auch gute Rahmenbedingungen dort.

Dass in Gewässern, wo Höchsmaße herrschen, die Stückzahlen eingebrochen sind, hab ich auch noch nicht gehört. Muss aber nichts heißen.

Landsweite Entnahmefenster halte ich für größere Bundesländer aber nicht für sinnvoll. Das sollte m.E. schon die an die Situation der jeweiligen Gewässer angepasst werden.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die mir bekannten Vereine hier in meinem fränkischen Umfeld würden beim Hecht ein Entnahmefenster von 70-90cm begrüßen. Das wird aber seitens der Behörden nicht akzeptiert.



Den Behörden geht das dabei aber wohl nicht ums Bestandsmanagement, wohl ums Zurücksetzen an sich.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Oktober 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Landsweite Entnahmefenster halte ich für größere Bundesländer aber nicht für sinnvoll. Das sollte m.E. schon die an die Situation der jeweiligen Gewässer angepasst werden.



Jetzt sind wir beinander. Genau das sage ich und wiederhol: Ich wiederspreche der pauschalen Aussage der Vorbildhaftigkeit.

Pauschale Aussagen und Regelungen soll es nicht geben; entscheiden muss vernatwortlich deswegen der Gewässerbewirtschafter.


----------



## Orothred (7. Oktober 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Unter 70cm ist die Entnahme eines Hechts als Lebensmittel doch völliger Unsinn.



Kurz und knappe Frage: Warum?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (7. Oktober 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Kurz und knappe Frage: Warum?



Von den Leuten in meinem Umfeld, die Hecht als Nahrungsmittel schätzen, filetieren fast alle. Da kommt bei Sprotten unter 70cm nix Vernünftiges raus. 

Ich habe auch keine Lust, einen grätigen Fisch beim Mittagessen auf dem Tisch zu haben. Die Filets bekommt man beim Hecht mit etwas Geschick praktisch grätenfrei. Dazu Kartoffelbrei und Gemüse ... perfektes Essen.


----------



## Orothred (7. Oktober 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Von den Leuten in meinem Umfeld, die Hecht als Nahrungsmittel schätzen, filetieren fast alle. Da kommt bei Sprotten unter 70cm nix Vernünftiges raus.
> 
> Ich habe auch keine Lust, einen grätigen Fisch beim Mittagessen auf dem Tisch zu haben. Die Filets bekommt man beim Hecht mit etwas Geschick praktisch grätenfrei. Dazu Kartoffelbrei und Gemüse ... perfektes Essen.



Gut, selbst aufgrund von "noch nicht gefangen" noch keinen Hecht verarbeitet, aber das macht schon erstmal Sinn. Danke


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Oktober 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die Hamburger Flüsse und Kanäle habe ich eher trüb und schlammig in Erinnerung. Wahrscheinlich gibt es dort wenig Kraut, dafür aber viele versenkte Fahrräder und Einkaufswägen als Laichsubstrat. Für Hechte sind das sehr schlechte Bedingungen und deshalb muss man dort stärker einschränken als in anderen Gewässern.



Moin,

Deine völlig zutreffende Analyse des ungeeigneten Lebensraumes für den Hecht in Hamburger Tidegewässern geht nun leider im Geplänkel der

Vereins-Gewässerwarte unter,

Schade - denn der Thread handelt vom Entnahmefenster in Hamburg , nicht vom krautreicheren , bewirtschafteten Vereinssee.

Die Tideelbe in Hamburg wird nur wenige Einzelfische dieser Raubfischart ( Hecht ) hervorbringen - hier dominieren die Barschartigen nunmal.

Im Grunde genommen müsste der Hecht dort aufgrund seiner äußerst geringen Stückzahlen , ganzjährig geschont werden.

Gruß und Danke für Deine sachlichen Beiträge !

R.S.


----------



## jkc (7. Oktober 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ...
> Im Grunde genommen müsste der Hecht dort aufgrund seiner äußerst geringen Stückzahlen , ganzjährig geschont werden...
> 
> Gruß und Danke für Deine sachlichen Beiträge !
> ...



Moin, warum?
Bei uns ist genau umgekehrt, Hecht dominiert, Zander kannst Du an einer Hand abzählen, keine Reproduktion, quasi ausschließlich steinalte Großfische. Ich hätte da überhaupt keine Bedenken alle Schutzmaßnahmen für die Zander zu streichen, da ist eh nix kaputt zu machen,
das Gewässer praktisch ungeeignet für Zander.
Lustiger Weise ist irgendwer letztes Jahr auf die Idee gekommen dort Zander zu besetzten, über mehrere Flussabschnitte hinweg wurden massig Satzzander gefangen und oh Wunder, diese Saison nix mehr von da.
Grüße JK


----------



## Orothred (7. Oktober 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, warum?
> Bei uns ist genau umgekehrt, Hecht dominiert, Zander kannst Du an einer Hand abzählen, keine Reproduktion, quasi ausschließlich steinalte Großfische. Ich hätte da überhaupt keine Bedenken alle Schutzmaßnahmen für die Zander zu streichen, da ist eh nix kaputt zu machen,
> das Gewässer praktisch ungeeignet für Zander.
> Lustiger Weise ist irgendwer letztes Jahr auf die Idee gekommen dort Zander zu besetzten, über mehrere Flussabschnitte hinweg wurden massig Satzzander gefangen und oh Wunder, diese Saison nix mehr von da.
> Grüße JK



Was hat eine Betrachtung in einem Gewässer, in dem der Zander dominiert, mit deiner, in der der Hecht dominiert, zu tun?


----------



## jkc (7. Oktober 2019)

In beiden Gewässern ist eine nicht dominierende Art selten vorhanden und findet augenscheinlich schlechte Lebensbedingungen vor...


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Oktober 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, warum?
> *Bei uns ist genau umgekehrt, Hecht dominiert, Zander kannst Du an einer Hand abzählen, keine Reproduktion, quasi ausschließlich steinalte Großfische. Ich hätte da überhaupt keine Bedenken alle Schutzmaßnahmen für die Zander zu streichen, da ist eh nix kaputt zu machen,*
> das Gewässer praktisch ungeeignet für Zander.
> Lustiger Weise ist irgendwer letztes Jahr auf die Idee gekommen dort Zander zu besetzten, über mehrere Flussabschnitte hinweg wurden massig Satzzander gefangen und oh Wunder, diese Saison nix mehr von da.
> Grüße JK





Da hast Du recht , das ist Alternative 2 - weil sich der Fisch in einem ungeeigneten Habitat eh´ nicht hält !

Im Grunde genommenist es fast egal, was man macht , da steht kaum Hecht und fertig ; dachte nur wegen der "Artenvielfalt" , dann sind die Hechtbestände in der Elbe ( ganze 5 Stück auf 10.000 Zander ) , sicher 

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (7. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Im Grunde genommenist es fast egal, was macht , da steht kaum Hecht und fertig ; dachte nur wegen der "Artenvielfalt" , dann sind die Hechtbestände in der Elbe ( ganze 5 Stück auf 10.000 Zander ) , sicher



Trotzdem gilt dort für beide Arten das gleiche Entnahmefenster.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> ungeeigneten Lebensraumes für den Hecht in Hamburger Tidegewässern



Wie sieht es dann mit Kieslaichern wie Forellen aus, die haben ja auch ein Höchstmaß?



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die mir bekannten Vereine hier in meinem fränkischen Umfeld würden beim Hecht ein Entnahmefenster von 70-90cm begrüßen. Das wird aber seitens der Behörden nicht akzeptiert. Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf Lernfähigkeit ...



Schon paradox, in einem Bundesland gesetzlich angeordnet, im anderen behördlich verboten.
In Hamburg steht die Entnahme eines Großhechtes unter Strafe, in Bayern das Zurücksetzen.

Da geht einem Föderalisten doch das Herz auf. Andere wundern sich vielleicht.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (7. Oktober 2019)

Hallo miteinander,

nur noch mal zur Klarstellung: Hamburg hat von Mindestmaß auf Zwischenschonmaß umgestellt: Und das nicht nur für Hechte sondern für alle zu schonenden Fische, also auch Zander, Barsch, Schleie ...

Es ist also unerheblich ob in Hamburg die Gewässer eher trüb oder krautig sind. Das gesamte Hegesystem wurde umgestellt von Mindestmaß auf Zwischenschonmaß. Und das für alle Fische.

Was das für die Gewässer bedeutet bleibt meines Erachtens abzuwarten. Aber ihr könnt gerne darüber weiter phantasieren.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## fishhawk (7. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> sondern für _alle _zu schonenden Fische,



Also wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, hat der Karpfen dort  nur ein Mindestmaß, aber kein Höchstmaß.

Bachforelle 20-40cm dürfte in Bayern aber wohl auch eher Stirnrunzeln auslösen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (7. Oktober 2019)

Hi,

Höchstmaß macht bei Karpfen wenig Sinn weil er sich in unseren Breiten derzeit wegen der Wassertemperaturen nicht selbst vermehrt.

Aber man sollte allgemein  im Auge behalten , dass das "Prinzip Mindestmaß" etwas andres ist als das "Prinzip Zwischenschonmaß/Küchenfenster". Und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das alle hier so genau schon auf dem Radarschirm haben.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## fishhawk (7. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Höchstmaß macht bei Karpfen wenig Sinn weil er sich in unseren Breiten derzeit wegen der Wassertemperaturen nicht selbst vermehrt.



Ich glaube auch nicht, dass Karpfen in Hamburg selbsterhaltende Bestände bilden, auch wenn sie sich evtl. schon fortpflanzen könnten.  Dann macht aber m.E. auch ein Mindestmaß mit der üblichen Begründung "mindestens einmal Ablaichen" wenig Sinn.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (7. Oktober 2019)

Hallo



fishhawk schrieb:


> Dann macht aber m.E. auch ein Mindestmaß mit der üblichen Begründung "mindestens einmal Ablaichen" wenig Sinn.



Das ist richtig. Vielleicht ist aber die Überlegung beim System "Zwischenschonmaß/Küchenfenster" neben dem Ablaichen auch das  Ziel "Optimale Verwertbarkeit". Daher auch die Wortneuschöpfung "Küchenfenster".

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. Oktober 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> nur noch mal zur Klarstellung: Hamburg hat von Mindestmaß auf Zwischenschonmaß umgestellt: Und das nicht nur für Hechte sondern für alle zu schonenden Fische, also auch Zander, Barsch, Schleie ...



Man muss immer aufpassen, dass man nicht vorschnell pauschalisiert....

Das Entnahmefenster gilt gerade einmal für 9 Fischarten in Hamburg, es ist also nicht nur der Karpfen ausgenommen. Und das untere Maß, das ist das alte Mindestmaß, man hat also lediglich ein oberes Maß eingeführt. Der Karpfen fällt aus dieser Betrachtung raus, weil er zu 99% ein reiner Besatzfisch ist, würde man ihn nicht besetzen, würde es ihn in unseren Breiten eigentlich so gut wie gar nicht geben. Dazu sind für andere Fische, wie dem Wels die Schonzeit und auch Mindestmaße komplett verschwunden... und was ist mit dem extrem rückläufigen Stintbestand...., Flundern waren auch mal viel mehr....?

Was ist mit dem Lachs (wird rund um HH beangelt)....

Und dann dazu das Wort "sofern"...., das Gummiband, was die Entnahme von Lachsen ligimitiert, sobald ihr weiterleben mit erheblichen Schmerzen...., Haben Fische nun schmerzen oder nicht?



> (2) Werden in Absatz 1 genannte Fische gefangen, sind sie
> 
> unverzüglich mit der gebotenen Sorgfalt wieder in das Fanggewässer
> einzusetzen, *sofern* die Tiere nicht in dem Maße verletzt
> ...




Es gibt mittlerweile eine ganze Menge Fischereibiologen, die das Küchenfenster sehr kritisch sehen, insbesondere die pauschale Variante in Hamburg für alle Gewässer. Selbst Arlinghaus hat in seiner Studie darauf hingewiesen, dass man das nicht pauschal befürworten kann, sondern sich jedes Gewässer mit seinem eigenen Fischbestand und jede Fischart im einzelnen anschauen muss, um darüber zu entscheiden..., das hat in HH überhaupt nicht stattgefunden. Und wenn man in HH tatsächlich die Bestände schonen wollte und die Reproduktion fördern wollen würde, dann würde man die Elbvertiefung sofort stoppen und dafür sorge tragen, dass es vernünftige Laichhabitate für die Fische gibt..., so ist das alles nur ein vorgegaukelter Schnellschuss, um sein eigenes Gewissen zu beruhigen.

Zitat Dr. Arlinghaus:

https://www.agrar.hu-berlin.de/de/i...p_bfm/publ_html/Arlinghaus2014Entnahmefenster



> Ein Küchenfenster kann nicht pauschal für alle Gewässer und alle Fischarten wirksam sein. Insbesondere ist das Entnahmefenster wie ein Mindestmaß auch auf natürlich reproduzierende scharf befischte Fischbestände zu beschränken. Nichtreproduzierende Fischarten, die rein besatzgestützt sind, erfahren weder durch ein Mindestmaß, noch durch ein Entnahmefenster eine wirksame Schonung. Besonders kritische Spezialfälle sind Fischarten wie der Karpfen.....



Ich nehme das Gesetz so hin wie es ist, einen wirklichen Sinn lässt es für mich allerdings nicht erkennen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (8. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Dorschgreifer
Hallo miteinander



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich nehme das Gesetz so hin wie es ist, einen wirklichen Sinn lässt es für mich allerdings nicht erkennen.



Ich habe wiederholt geschrieben, dass uns jetzt nichts anderes übrig bleibt als abzuwarten und nach ein paar Jahren dann die Situation zu bewerten. Momentan ist es mehr eine Glaubensfrage als alles andere. Auch wenn Dr. Arlinghaus meint, es sei wissenschaftlich erwiesen, dass die kapitalen Altfische die besseren Laichfische seien.

Nur wenn ich mich der These (oder Erkenntnis?) anschließe, dass die Alttiere die besseren Laicher sind, dann muss ich logischer Weise für alle Fische dafür sorgen , dass die Alttiere geschont sind. Ein gemischtes System aus "Mindestmaß" und "Zwischenschonmaß/Küchenfenster" macht keinen Sinn.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Laichzeit (8. Oktober 2019)

Man wird auf jeden Fall etwas merken. Der deutlichste Effekt von Entnahmelimits und strengeren Maßen ist, dass weniger Fisch entnommen wird und im Gewässer bleibt.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. Oktober 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Man wird auf jeden Fall etwas merken. Der deutlichste Effekt von Entnahmelimits und strengeren Maßen ist, dass weniger Fisch entnommen wird und im Gewässer bleibt.



Aber nur, wenn das auch streng kontrolliert wird, was in HH überhaupt nicht zu merken ist. Viele der dortigen Angler kennen die neuen Regeln überhaupt nicht und schauen mich nur fragend an, wenn ich davon erzähle..., insofern glaube ich, man wird überhaupt nichts merken, insbesondere durch die Negativfolgen der Elbvertiefung und das Ignorieren der Vorgaben.... Und dazu hat kein Mensch die Bestände mal wirklich kontrolliert, also woran will man ein Erfolg festmachen, an Gefühlen der Angler?

Wie gesagt, das ist alles rein ein pauschal gemachtes Gesetz, ohne jegliche wissentschaftliche Grundlagen, da wurde vorher überhaut nichts ermittelt, oder überprüft und eine Erfolgskontrolle kann somit nicht stattfinden, weil nicht messbar und nicht vergleichbar, ohne vorher-/Nachher Daten. Für kein einziges Gewässer.


----------



## Uzz (8. Oktober 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Nur wenn ich mich der These (oder Erkenntnis?) anschließe, dass die Alttiere die besseren Laicher sind, dann muss ich logischer Weise für alle Fische dafür sorgen , dass die Alttiere geschont sind.


Nö, das ergibt sich keinesfalls zwingend. Angenommen sie sind doppelt so tolle Laicher: Dann könnte man alternativ die Taktik fahren, statt eines Opas lieber 2 junge Laicher im Bestand zu halten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Oktober 2019)

Uzz schrieb:


> Nö, das ergibt sich keinesfalls zwingend. Angenommen sie sind doppelt so tolle Laicher: Dann könnte man alternativ die Taktik fahren, statt eines Opas lieber 2 junge Laicher im Bestand zu halten.



Du hast die Definition von "toller Laicher" noch nicht ganz verstanden. 

Es geht nicht um die Quantität des Laichs, sondern um die genetische Qualität, sprich die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die aus dem Laich hervorgehenden Jungfische hinsichtlich Gesundheit, Größe etc. besser aufgestellt sind als dies beim Laich anderer Tiere der Fall ist. 

Die Logik, warum man älteren Fischen potentiell eine bessere genetische Qualität zuspricht als jüngeren, ist ziemlich einfach: Der Fische hat bewiesen, dass sein Genmaterial dazu geeignet war, dass er groß und alt wurde.


----------



## MarkusZ (8. Oktober 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> auch das Ziel "Optimale Verwertbarkeit"



Kann ich persönlich bei 20cm-Forellchen und 45er-Hechtlein jetzt aber nicht erkennen.



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> insbesondere die pauschale Variante in Hamburg für alle Gewässer.



Das dürfte wohl der größte Kritikpunkt sein. Solche Maßnahmen sollten schon genau auf das jeweilige Gewässer und den dortigen Fischbestand abgestimmt werden.

Von pauschalen Geboten, wie in Hamburg, halte ich nichts. Von pauschalen Verboten, wie in Bayern, aber auch nichts.



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Auch wenn Dr. Arlinghaus meint, es sei wissenschaftlich erwiesen, dass die kapitalen Altfische die besseren Laichfische seien.



Diese Meinung teilt er aber mit ein Anzahl internationaler Kollegen. Allerdings eben auch nicht pauschal,sondern bezogen auf die jeweilige Situation vor Ort.

Einstimmigkeit findet man in der Wissenschaft aber nur selten.  Selbst beim Klimawandel gibt unterschiedliche Meinungen und Thesen, dann mit Sicherheit auch bezüglich Entnahmefenster & Co.



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Erfolgskontrolle kann somit nicht stattfinden



Sehe ich genauso.  Dazu hätte man bereits in den Vorjahren genormte Messungen zur Datenerhebung durchführen müssen, die dann in Folgejahren exakt so weitergeführt werden.  Die Ergebnisse müssten dann noch um evtl. Störfaktoren bereinigt werden.

Ansonsten erhält man eben nur ein "gefühltes" Ergebnis, kein exaktes.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Oktober 2019)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> *Aber nur, wenn das auch streng kontrolliert wird, was in HH überhaupt nicht zu merken ist. Viele der dortigen Angler kennen die neuen Regeln überhaupt nicht und schauen mich nur fragend an, wenn ich davon erzähle...*, insofern glaube ich, man wird überhaupt nichts merken, insbesondere durch die Negativfolgen der Elbvertiefung und das Ignorieren der Vorgaben.... Und dazu hat kein Mensch die Bestände mal wirklich kontrolliert, also woran will man ein Erfolg festmachen, an Gefühlen der Angler?
> 
> Wie gesagt, das ist alles rein ein pauschal gemachtes Gesetz, ohne jegliche wissentschaftliche Grundlagen, da wurde vorher überhaut nichts ermittelt, oder überprüft und eine Erfolgskontrolle kann somit nicht stattfinden, weil nicht messbar und nicht vergleichbar, ohne vorher-/Nachher Daten. Für kein einziges Gewässer.



*Dann *müsste man *v*ielleicht entsprechende "Merkblätter" am Wasser verteilen *, divers-sprachlich mglw. von Vorteil ! 
*
R.S.


----------



## Uzz (8. Oktober 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Logik, warum man älteren Fischen potentiell eine bessere genetische Qualität zuspricht als jüngeren, ist ziemlich einfach: Der Fisch hat bewiesen, dass sein Genmaterial dazu geeignet war, dass er groß und alt wurde.


Der Punkt leuchtet ein, kommt allerdings nicht ohne Nachteile daher. So profitiert die evolutionäre Weiterentwicklung (Anpassung an sich ändernde Bedingungen) von der größeren Vielfalt durch schnellere Generationswechsel, was gegen die Zeugung durch Alte spricht. Hohe "genetische Qualität" ist ein bewegliches Ziel, bei dessen Verfolgung der Oma-Sex einerseits einen guten Schutz bietet, aber andererseits auch bremst.


----------



## Minimax (8. Oktober 2019)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> *Dann *müsste man *v*ielleicht entsprechende "Merkblätter" am Wasser verteilen *, divers-sprachlich mglw. von Vorteil ! *



Jou, schätze ne Ausgabe in Kölsch könnt nicht schaden...


----------



## fishhawk (8. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Uzz schrieb:


> So profitiert die evolutionäre Weiterentwicklung (Anpassung an sich ändernde Bedingungen) von der größeren Vielfalt durch schnellere Generationswechsel, was gegen die Zeugung durch Alte spricht.



Das mag so sein, aber in der Natur machen die Großfische nicht freiwillig Platz, sondern besetzen die besten Reviere und Laichplätze, solange sie dazu in der Lage sind.  Kleinere Fische werden da schon eher noch weggefressen.  

Ob es nun für ein Gewässer besser ist, wenn die Großfische systematisch entfernt oder geschützt werden lässt sich nicht so einfach beweisen.

Da müsste man wohl zwei Gewässer mit nahezu identischen Lebensbedingungen und Fischbestand wohl einige Jahre nach Methode A , das andere nach B bewirtschaften. Anschließend dann die Methoden wechseln und wieder den gleichen Zeitraum betrachten.

Das könnte dann evtl. schon Tendenzen aufzeichnen, aber eben nicht grundsätzlich für alle Gewässer.

Mir persönlich lägen Entnahmefenster besser, allerdings nicht aus wissenschaftlichen Gründen.



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Viele der dortigen Angler kennen die neuen Regeln überhaupt nicht und schauen mich nur fragend an, wenn



Lernt man in Hamburg bei der Fischerprüfung eigentlich, wie man zweifelsfrei unterscheiden kann, ob es sich bei einer 50er Salmo Trutta  um eine  geschützte Bachforelle oder eine entnahmefähige Meerforelle handelt? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das für viele gar nicht so einfach ist.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Oktober 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Das mag so sein, aber in der Natur machen die Großfische nicht freiwillig Platz, sondern besetzen die besten Reviere und Laichplätze, solange sie dazu in der Lage sind.  Kleinere Fische werden da schon eher noch weggefressen.
> 
> Ob es nun für ein Gewässer besser ist, wenn die Großfische systematisch entfernt oder geschützt werden lässt sich nicht so einfach beweisen.



Richtig, deswegen auch mein vorheriges Posting diesbezüglich aus meiner Erfahrung.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (9. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Dazu hätte man bereits in den Vorjahren genormte Messungen zur Datenerhebung durchführen müssen, die dann in Folgejahren exakt so weitergeführt werden.  Die Ergebnisse müssten dann noch um evtl. Störfaktoren bereinigt werden.
> 
> Ansonsten erhält man eben nur ein "gefühltes" Ergebnis, kein exaktes.



In der Biologie (als Wissenschaft betrachtet) gibt es Bereiche, die man exakt messen kann (mechanistischer Bereich). Aber es gibt auch einen sehr großen Bereich der eben so nicht erfasst werden kann sondern nur bewertet werden kann. Auch dieser  wertende Bereich ist Teil der Wissenschaft wenn die Wertung von einer entsprechend qualifizierten Person vorgenommen wird.

Biologie ist eben nicht Mathematik. Aber beides sind Wissenschaften.

Konkret auf Hamburg bezogen: Es wird am Ende eine wertende Entscheidung sein ob sich das System der Entnahmefenster gegenüber dem System Mindestmaß als besser erweist. Da spielt es eine untergeordnete Rolle ob man vorher den Ist-Bestand erhoben hat oder nicht. Es kommt auf die Qualität der Bewertung an (das Thünen-Institut  und die Dorschbestandserhebung in der Ostsee lässt Grüßen).

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## MarkusZ (9. Oktober 2019)

Also wenn mir jemand erzählen wollte, dass sich durch eine Bewirtschaftungsmaßnahme ein Fischbestand verbessert/verschlechter hat, ohne den Ausgangswert vor der Maßnahme zu kennen, den würde ich als Dummschwätzer abtun.

Wissenschaft wäre für mich ein vorher/nachher-Vergleich, bereinigt um Störfaktoren, die zusätzlich das Ergebnis beeinflusst haben.

Dass dabei natürlich nur mit Stichproben und Hochrechnung gearbeitet werden kann, bleibt unbenommen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (9. Oktober 2019)

Hallo MarkusZ




MarkusZ schrieb:


> Also wenn mir jemand erzählen wollte, dass sich durch eine Bewirtschaftungsmaßnahme ein Fischbestand verbessert/verschlechter hat, ohne den Ausgangswert vor der Maßnahme zu kennen, den würde ich als Dummschwätzer abtun.
> 
> Wissenschaft wäre für mich ein vorher/nachher-Vergleich, bereinigt um Störfaktoren, die zusätzlich das Ergebnis beeinflusst haben.
> 
> Dass dabei natürlich nur mit Stichproben und Hochrechnung gearbeitet werden kann, bleibt unbenommen.




Alles klar. Du hast gewonnen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## MarkusZ (9. Oktober 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Alles klar. Du hast gewonnen.



Darum geht es nicht.  Ist halt mein persönlicher Standpunkt.

Entscheidend ist wem Entscheidungsträger glauben schenken.

Meine Meinung interessiert da keinen. 

Und wie politische Entscheidungen entstehen wissen wohl die Insider besser als ich..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (10. Oktober 2019)

Ich möchte sogar fast wetten, dass es nicht einmal eine Bewertung geben wird, ob es einen Erfolg gebracht hat oder...

Es ist ja kein Projekt, oder ein Versuch, sondern es wurde einfach gemacht, ohne auch nur irgend etwas fachlich zu prüfen, insofern ist ein Vergleich über, besser, schlechter oder gleich entbehrlich. Da hat jemand die Idee gehabt, diese an die Behörde herangetragen und diese hat sie 1:1 übernommen.

Für Schleswig-Holstein weiß ich, dass die dortige Fischereibehörde nicht einmal über so eine Maßnahme nachdenkt, ohne vorherige eindeutige Belege (und da ist ein Bericht von Alinghaus für einen begrenzten Gewässerbereich zu wenig) darüber, dass es wirklich belegbar funktioniert.

Für SH hat sich das IfB angeboten, dass bei den Vereinen und den Vereinsgewässern zu machen, dafür benötigen sie dann die Unterstützung der Vereine, in der Art, dass sie die Gewässer zur Verfügung stellen, dazu wurden alle Vereine in SH aufgefordert. Soweit mir bekannt, hat sich kein einziger Verein gemeldet. Das IfB hätte für die entsprechenden Gewässer alles für die Vereine übernommen: Auswertung der Fangmeldungen, anfängliche Bestandsaufnahme, Erstellung von Hegeplänen, die komplette Besatzplanung usw..., also eine ganze Menge Arbeit..., will aber scheinbar keiner..., denn dann würden auch alle Misswirtschaften der Vereine aufgedeckt...

https://lsfv-sh.de/2019/09/10/vereine-fuer-studie-zum-kuechenfenster-gesucht/#more-1675


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Oktober 2019)

Die Fischbestände werden für die WRRL erhoben und zudem findet wahrscheinlich auch anderes Umweltmonitoring statt, zum Beispiel wegen der Elbevertiefung. Sie wissen also schon, was in Hamburgs Gewässern lebt und wo es eventuell Konflikte mit der Angelei geben könnte. Ich finde die Kritik, dass hier nicht auf Erfolg überprüft wird, nicht angebracht. Das findet bei Mindestmaßen auch so gut wie nie statt.


----------



## Deep Down (10. Oktober 2019)

Mein Verein in Niedersachsen führt so eine mehrjährige Massnahme mit Entnahmefenster an einem Gewässer in Abstimmung und unter Betreuung durch den Landesverband durch.
Das beruht im Wesentlichen auf der Teilnahme an vorherigen Massnahmen, deren Ergebnis klar  dazu ermutigten.


----------



## fishhawk (10. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Laichzeit schrieb:


> ch finde die Kritik, dass hier nicht auf Erfolg überprüft wird, nicht angebracht. Das findet bei Mindestmaßen auch so gut wie nie statt.



Muss man wohl erstmal  abwarten, ob und wie der Erfolg/Misserfolg dieser Maßnahmen ermittelt wird, wenn das überhaupt möglich ist.

Wenn man Maßnahmen verändert, weil man glaubt mit der neuen Maßnahme erfolgreicher zu sein, macht eine Erfolgskontrolle m.E. aber durchaus Sinn. 

Ich frage mich aber nach wie vor, ob die Mehrheit der Hamburger Angler z.B. bei ner 20er Forelle eindeutig entscheiden kann, ob das eine verwertbare Bachforelle oder ne geschonte Meerforelle ist.


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Oktober 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich frage mich aber nach wie vor, ob die Mehrheit der Hamburger Angler z.B. bei ner 20er Forelle eindeutig entscheiden kann, ob das eine verwertbare Bachforelle oder ne geschonte Meerforelle ist.



Das kann auch ein Experte nicht. Da ist es sinnvoller anzunehmen, dass Meerforellen zwischen 20 und 40 cm schon, bzw. noch im Meer leben.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. Oktober 2019)

Hallo miteinander



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die Fischbestände werden für die WRRL erhoben und zudem findet wahrscheinlich auch anderes Umweltmonitoring statt, zum Beispiel wegen der Elbevertiefung. Sie wissen also schon, was in Hamburgs Gewässern lebt und wo es eventuell Konflikte .



Sehr richtig. Und es werden nicht nur die Fischbestände erhoben. Gleichzeitig werden Maßnahmen gemäß Vorgaben der WRRL zur Gewässerverbesserung durchgeführt. Angelvereine setzen Fische ein, irgendwo am Flussoberlauf ändert ein Industriekomplex einen Produktionsstandart und leitet andere Chemikalien ein, die Wassertemperatur ist eine höhere als in den Vorjahren ... und, und , und ... das nennt man ein multifaktorelles Geschehen. Das alles müssen Behörden im Rahmen der WRRL berücksichtigen und turnusmäßig an die EU berichten.

Und dann könnt ihr selber einschätzen in wie weit bei solch einem Szenario die Umstellung von "Mindestmaß" auf "Küchenfenster" gemessen werden kann.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## fishhawk (10. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Da ist es sinnvoller anzunehmen, dass Meerforellen zwischen 20 und 40 cm schon, bzw. noch im Meer leben.



Und bei Fischen von ca. 40cm - 65cm?  Kapitale Bachforelle oder Meerforelle im Laichkleid?

Kann man wohl nur auf die Vernunft der betroffenen Angler hoffen. Hamburg ist ja nicht Bayern.



> Sie wissen also schon, was in Hamburgs Gewässern lebt



Das glaube ich schon.  Aber die zur Messung der  Bestandsdichten und Bestandsveränderungen müssten da wohl laufende Messungen in nicht zu kurzen Abständen erfolgen.  

Könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass es gerade in Fließ-/ Tidengewässern mit ständigem Wechsel von Wasserständen, Salzgehalt und sonstigen Einflussfaktoren  nicht so einfach wäre, verlässliche Daten zu ermitteln.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. Oktober 2019)

Hallo



fishhawk schrieb:


> Aber die zur Messung der  Bestandsdichten und Bestandsveränderungen müssten da wohl laufende Messungen in nicht zu kurzen Abständen erfolgen.
> 
> .



Auf Bayern bezogen: Wenn es richtig gut läuft so alle 3 Jahre einen Tag Elektrobefischung  an einem Messpunkt. Meistens aber nur alle 5 Jahre. Mehr ist nicht drin. Die Probebefischung wird übrigens den Vereinen  vorab angekündigt. Ist den Vereinen aber meistens völlig wurscht.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## hansolo1 (10. Oktober 2019)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Hamburg hat scheinbar erkannt das ein Nachhaltiges Gewässermanagement sinnvoll ist und hat das Fischereigesetz überarbeitet.
> 
> ...



Weitere Information kann man hier finden:

Angelsport-Verband Hamburg: www.asvhh.de
Oder
Bei der Behörde: https://www.hamburg.de/bwvi/jagd/

Dort findet man Flyer und imagebroschüre mit ner Menge Infos.


----------



## hansolo1 (10. Oktober 2019)

Und zur Bestandsüberwachung wird folgendes Projekt gestartet:

https://www.asv-fischbestaende.de/


----------



## rippi (10. Oktober 2019)

Gibt es eigentlich einen speziellen Grund dafür, dass in der Bifvo zwischen Meerforelle und Bachforelle unterschieden wird?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (10. Oktober 2019)

Hallo miteinander



hansolo1 schrieb:


> Und zur Bestandsüberwachung wird folgendes Projekt gestartet:
> 
> https://www.asv-fischbestaende.de/



sehr interessante Information. Jetzt bitte nicht wieder gleich das Haar in der Suppe suchen sondern einfach mal machen lassen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------

